# HELP - Those of you who know CAT STUFF



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

bumping up!!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I am sorry to hear of the kittens passing. My first thought was FIP but I would think the vet would have notice fluid build up although there is the dry FIP. I found this site that might help you out.Feline Infectious Peritonitis and Coronavirus Web Site


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Ashley that's so sad. Suggest you send a PM to Sally'smom who is a vet. There are others but I dont know all of them are. Hope the other kitten is OK.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

<gasp> I'm so sorry this happened! I have no answers, I have a cat but she's been nothing but healthy since the day we brought her home. I once worked at a pet store that took in orphaned kittens and rehomed them, and if I remember correctly, they were declared FIP and FLV negative before going home. Is there a test the vet can do to more accurately diagnose the problem?


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

They chose not to do a necropsy on the male cat and have an appointment at ten to run bloodwork on the female...


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Possibly FIP?


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I am leading toward it being fading kitten syndrome. It only doesn't make sense because he was older. But she still has his brother available and the pictures online make him look twice this kitten's size. I am just wondering if the breeder was naive and truly had good intentions or if she sold him knowing he was very ill.

My mother emailed her (the breeder) today and told her about what happened and how they are heartbroken, etc, and the breeder responded 'i'm sorry, but thank you for the info. i will keep it in my records." ... WTFridge?!?! How insensitive is that?!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

... Just googled FIP. So it is contagious? the female will likely pass away, too?


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry...this is very sad. I will pray for the female and your parents.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

FIP is fatal but I had a cat that tested positive and he lived to be 8yrs old. I had to have him on antibiotics from time to time. my vet had him on liquid amoxicillin. There were times when Alby couldnt run and play with the other kittens but he did have a good life. I hope that FIP is ruled out but dont give up hope if it is FIP.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you all for your replies. My parents took the female kitten to the new vet and they were very pleased with her. After examining her they said she is very healthy and they think that she has allergies, not an upper resp. They suggested changing her food gradually. They were very through and my mom said she really liked having someone who listened.

The vet thought that the male kitten might have died from a congenital heart issue... That they are very common in Bengal cats. The vet said it would have happened in the near future if not today.

They are mourning but it will be okay over time. Better now that they recognize that they didn't do anything wrong, and that he likely wouldn't have ever lived a full life regardless.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goodog (May 6, 2013)

When I saw the word-Necropsy- I knew you had a real problem and have read more. 

My best wishes -our pups send your kitty extra golden luck.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Kind of young for allergies... We have been doing a lot of Resp PCR's and it has been eye opening.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Sallys mom.. do you think they need a second opinion?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

